# Knit Little Loveys (Sets 1 & 2)



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Decided to design Little Loveys that did not involve a blankie...Something soft, small and easy for little hands to cuddle, grab and go...Something quick to make, knit in the round, all one piece, no seams or a lot of body parts to attach later...Only the head, "hands" and "feet" are stuffed. 
I kept coming up with new animals, then added a doll, :sm06: so I had to make 2 sets! :sm09:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous is right!!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

They are all just too cute for words, never mastered knitting in the round sadly or I would have brought this pattern straight away.

You are so talented, love them all. )
Sue x


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

There brilliant


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

These are SO sweet! If only I could knit
with double-pointed needles in the round.


----------



## KnittingPassion (Aug 8, 2013)

These are just too adorable! I knit and crochet hats and blankets for one of our local hospitals and always have worsted yarn leftover. The loveys are perfect for using up leftovers. I just purchased set 1 and can't wait to get started! Thank you!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

They are all terribly cute!


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh my gosh how cute are these little guys.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Great work again! Love them all.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love them all! Will put them on my "knit someday" list! I need more knitting time!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful designed.. So cute. :sm24:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

They are so cute! Well done!


----------



## Mohorgan (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there a pattern available?


----------



## Darcam (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you have a pattern for these?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

KnittingPassion said:


> These are just too adorable! I knit and crochet hats and blankets for one of our local hospitals and always have worsted yarn leftover. The loveys are perfect for using up leftovers. I just purchased set 1 and can't wait to get started! Thank you!


Thank YOU! Yes, they make great stash-busters! Enjoy the pattern! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Mohorgan said:


> Is there a pattern available?


Yes, they are available at the sites below my signature.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely for little hands.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are adorable. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Adorable but especially enjoyed the sideways smile on the bear.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Gorgeous!!! I never thought of just stuffing the head, hands and feet - clever idea!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

They are very cute! Is there a pattern available?


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

your designs are so sweet and cuddly.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG!! These are so cute and perfect for little hands
Thanks Lorraine.

Edited to add: I'm trying to buy both patterns but Craftsy is not playing nice


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

They are really cute.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lorraine, you have done it again. Just perfect for little hands!

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-pistorio

Here is the link to the patterns...


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Love every one of them!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

If only I could knit...these are the cutest little things! Great job. :~)


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the adorable knitted things. I don't crochet well and so many toys require that. I love that yours are knitted. They are super cute and your samples are knitted by a champion knitter! They look so perfect.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

BobzMum said:


> OMG!! These are so cute and perfect for little hands
> Thanks Lorraine.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm trying to buy both patterns but Craftsy is not playing nice


Thank you!
Craftsy cannot handle the EU VAT. There's a note just before the pattern descriptions stating that EU knitters can purchase my patterns on my Ravelry site.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Lorraine, you have done it again. Just perfect for little hands!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-pistorio
> 
> Here is the link to the patterns...


Thanks so much!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, these are so sweet!!! Love them!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for these lovely comments! So glad you like them! They were such fun to design. Many of them have already been given away. :sm02:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

These are some of the best little toys I've seen, just right for little hands


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Thank you!
> Craftsy cannot handle the EU VAT. There's a note just before the pattern descriptions stating that EU knitters can purchase my patterns on my Ravelry site.


Thank you for that info Lorraine. 
I wonder if they will take away the 20% VAT when we "officially" leave the EU? :sm10: 
(I hope so, but doubt it)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet, sweet, sweet (as always)! And that monkey's expression is killing me!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

BobzMum said:


> Thank you for that info Lorraine.
> I wonder if they will take away the 20% VAT when we "officially" leave the EU? :sm10:
> (I hope so, but doubt it)


Would love for that to happen!! :sm02:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a FABULOUS idea! There is absolutely too much cuteness here for one post. I just LOVE these. Adorableness overload.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love your creatures. Very nice pattern that is sure to be a hit with many people. I bought the pattern assuming the ears were knit separately and then added. Just wondering if someone might question the statement made all in one piece.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are so very cute. Great job!


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

I noticed that some of the patterns call for worsted weight like the lamb but appear to be plush. At one time joann's Sensations Beautiful was recommended. It is discontinued and yarn sub does not list it. I checked posted projects and that didn't produce anything either.

Can anyone suggest a plush worsted weight acrylic yarn? Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

These are so precious. Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jinx said:


> I love your creatures. Very nice pattern that is sure to be a hit with many people. I bought the pattern assuming the ears were knit separately and then added. Just wondering if someone might question the statement made all in one piece.


Thanks, Jinx! I, too, assumed knitters would realize that the ears and tails would be added later. But to clarify for those who might not think as I did, I adjusted the descriptions on these patterns on my pattern sites to state that the ears and tails would be made separately and added later.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Someothercat said:


> I noticed that some of the patterns call for worsted weight like the lamb but appear to be plush. At one time joann's Sensations Beautiful was recommended. It is discontinued and yarn sub does not list it. I checked posted projects and that didn't produce anything either.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a plush worsted weight acrylic yarn? Thanks for any help you can provide


All of these loveys were made with regular worsted wt. yarn. 
I do have other older patterns that did use the Sensations Beautiful yarn, which, unfortunately is discontinued.
Rico Baby Teddy Aran yarn is worsted wt. and I've just purchased some from LoveKnitting to work on a project. Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

So cute!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Thanks, Jinx! I, too, assumed knitters would realize that the ears and tails would be added later. But to clarify for those who might not think as I did, I adjusted the descriptions on these patterns on my pattern sites to state that the ears and tails would be made separately and added later.


Thank you for taking my statement in the manner it was meant. I am loving the pattern. The best feature is have the marker to show where the eyes should be placed. That is fantastic. I also think all the pictures are extremely helpful. Very well written pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jinx said:


> Thank you for taking my statement in the manner it was meant. I am loving the pattern. The best feature is have the marker to show where the eyes should be placed. That is fantastic. I also think all the pictures are extremely helpful. Very well written pattern.


I appreciate your input, Jinx! Thank you so much for taking the time! I'm always trying to improve whenever I can! :sm17:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I absolutely love them... another great job.


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! I've just ordered the Lovey 1 and 2 and little lambs patterns. I can't wait to start knitting!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all very adorable!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

They are all adorable. Definitely on my list to try!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Someothercat said:


> Thank you! I've just ordered the Lovey 1 and 2 and little lambs patterns. I can't wait to start knitting!


Oh, thank YOU! Enjoy the patterns! :sm02:


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Cute.????


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

Please let us know how the yarn works out.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh!!!!! I love those :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are wonderful and I purchased the pattern for set # 1. Very cute!
Just bought set # 2. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Katsch said:


> They are wonderful and I purchased the pattern for set # 1. Very cute!
> Just bought set # 2. I couldn't resist.


Aw, thanks so much!! Enjoy them!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

They are all adorable!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

How adorable are these?!?! Lovely little loveys!!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

They are so nice...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love those little loveys.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How sweet! they would be wonderful in cotton too. Very original idea


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for such positive comments from such talented knitters! ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> How sweet! they would be wonderful in cotton too. Very original idea


Thanks, Pat! Yes, cotton would be a great choice. :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

anteateralice said:


> Thanks for all the adorable knitted things. I don't crochet well and so many toys require that. I love that yours are knitted. They are super cute and your samples are knitted by a champion knitter! They look so perfect.


Aw, thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> These are some of the best little toys I've seen, just right for little hands


Thank you! And without the stuffing in their "middles", it's easy to grab.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awww Lovely little lovies Lorraine. I particularly like the way you sew on their individual expressions.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

They are all adorable


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Thank you! And without the stuffing in their "middles", it's easy to grab.


I think that's the factor that tipped me over the edge & *forced* me to buy!!! :sm02: well, & they're just irresistible.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Adorable???? Just perfect for little hands to hold & love.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They are so cute


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

All of these are so cute. I can't wait to finish mine. I had to giggle at the position of the monkey's tail in the photo. I wonder if the photographer noticed.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, these are just the cutest knits!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Great idea, these are adorable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are all gorgeous Lorraine. Love them!!! ???? Ros


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are so adorable!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

These are just too cute for words!


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

Just had to go buy them.


----------



## nanny carole (Nov 29, 2016)

So sweet.


----------



## Gramma812 (Feb 5, 2017)

Adorable. Can't wait to get started - after I do your reindeer, elf and leprechaun.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorables!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very sweet! Little fingers can definitely handle these!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

These are adorable. You did it again Rainbow. My new granddaughter has a little stuffed monkey that she hugs that has a pacifier sewn on the end of it. My files bought it at Toys Are Us. You could do that to these. Yours look a lot my cushy and huggable than her store bought one.


----------



## witchneedle (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh, these are precious, I have never done any toys, but I would definitely do these. Is a pattern available?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I LOVE them . Well done .


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

These are so cute!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love your loveys.


----------



## smjknits59 (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh gosh these are adorable! I definitely need the pattern.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my, just bought set 1, I love them.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

They are the cutest loveys. Any baby or little one would not want to let go. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just purchased the pattern and can't wait to make one up. Your details on the faces are precious. I hope I an do your pattern justice.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Those are fantastic! ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are so adorable!!!!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Too cute for words, all of them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-loveys-set-1
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-loveys-set-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/rainebo-designs
I bought set 1. I am very pleased with the pattern.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I love them and liked them so well I went and purchased both sets and 3 other patterns as well and I never buy patterns and depend on free ones, but working for a month and decided to splurge. I think these would be perfect for making for police departments who carry stuffed animals in their cars to give to kids in crisis. Great way to use up stash. Thanks Rainebo.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> ... I think these would be perfect for making for police departments who carry stuffed animals in their cars to give to kids in crisis. Great way to use up stash. Thanks Rainebo.


What a terrific idea! :sm24:


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

These are really cute!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

All so cute and cuddly. Do you sell your items? I would.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

How cute are these! You've come up with a great idea.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

So cute. You are so clever.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Just realised these gorgeous little lovies are knitted in aran weight. DK is the popular weight for me and many others in UK. What do you ladies think about substituting double knitting wool for aran. Most of us probably have loads of odds and ends that could be used in DK but not much in aran. I imagine we would get a smaller lovie but otherwise should be ok. Any comments?


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lorraine these are brilliant ~ just a shame I cant get to grips with dpn's or magic loop :sm13:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely delightful.


----------



## scraps (May 6, 2014)

They are really cute


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

GrannyAnnie said:


> ...I imagine we would get a smaller lovie but otherwise should be ok. Any comments?


That's what I'm thinking. Just need a needle size that makes a firm enough fabric for the stuffing not to show or poke through.


----------



## scraps (May 6, 2014)

Really cute


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow - love them


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

So cute! Please tell me you have a pattern.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

These are adorable!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your animals are sooo cute, as are all that I've seen you make!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I just looked at all your patterns on Craftsy and I want all of them. :sm08:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

runflyski said:


> All of these are so cute. I can't wait to finish mine. I had to giggle at the position of the monkey's tail in the photo. I wonder if the photographer noticed.


HA! When I saw your post, I had to laugh, too! :sm09: I was the photographer and I wanted it to be seen that there WAS a tail, and I kept moving it to the side, because the tail looked "awkward" hanging straight down. :sm12: 
I guess my efforts didn't help to prevent the "observant" eye after all! :sm06:
All the tails in this pattern are tiny, but I had to make the monkey tail a little longer, because, after all, it is a monkey.

Thanks for your purchase! Can't wait to see it! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Awww Lovely little lovies Lorraine. I particularly like the way you sew on their individual expressions.


Thanks, Chris! You know, I find the mouths to be the hardest part. Sometimes, I just leave them off completely and let the eyes do the "talking"! :sm17:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gramma812 said:


> Adorable. Can't wait to get started - after I do your reindeer, elf and leprechaun.


Thanks! If only there were more hours in the day, right???


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> These are adorable. You did it again Rainbow. My new granddaughter has a little stuffed monkey that she hugs that has a pacifier sewn on the end of it. My files bought it at Toys Are Us. You could do that to these. Yours look a lot my cushy and huggable than her store bought one.


Thank you! You know, I have thought of that many times! Maybe someday, I'll actually do that! :sm17:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

witchneedle said:


> Oh, these are precious, I have never done any toys, but I would definitely do these. Is a pattern available?


Thanks! Yes, it's available at the sites below my signature.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-loveys-set-1
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-loveys-set-2
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/rainebo-designs
> I bought set 1. I am very pleased with the pattern.


Thanks so much, Jinx!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> I love them and liked them so well I went and purchased both sets and 3 other patterns as well and I never buy patterns and depend on free ones, but working for a month and decided to splurge. I think these would be perfect for making for police departments who carry stuffed animals in their cars to give to kids in crisis. Great way to use up stash. Thanks Rainebo.


Oh, thank YOU! Yes, they would be wonderful for this purpose...and they won't take up much room!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh Lorraine... these are so sweet! Perfect for little hands to hold.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

judyr said:


> All so cute and cuddly. Do you sell your items? I would.


Thank you! I used to make and sell, but no longer do that, since there are not enough hours in the day and my passion is really in the creation of the design.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Would love for that to happen!! :sm02:


Me too :sm24:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Just realised these gorgeous little lovies are knitted in aran weight. DK is the popular weight for me and many others in UK. What do you ladies think about substituting double knitting wool for aran. Most of us probably have loads of odds and ends that could be used in DK but not much in aran. I imagine we would get a smaller lovie but otherwise should be ok. Any comments?


DK should be fine. As you said, it would produce a smaller item. If you see that the stuffing is showing through the stitches, you might have to drop a needle size.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are fantastic!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all for you lovely comments! Your feedback is much appreciated! :sm02:


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Just need a needle size that makes a firm enough fabric for the stuffing not to show or poke through.


Exactly what I thought. I sent a PM to Lorraine and that's actually what she suggested. I got a really fast reply which was very helpful.Hope all is well with you and yours. Annie


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Joan p. (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd also like to obtain a pattern for these little guys. They are the cutest I've seen.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

One word Adorable.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Cute.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, you designed these? They are adorable.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

So adorable


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

They are all adorable.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG! I am trying so hard not to spend money so I can pay for my dental implants, but I could not resist these I bought both sets. I love them they make more sense to me than the lovey blanket with just an animal head. I have to make them to sell and of course one for my expected 14th gc a boy Alex due in June. Thank you so much for these patterns. 
Beth


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

All are adorable. :sm24:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

They are adorable!!! Perfect for little ones!


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes they are very cute would love the pattern also Thank you


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

I want that bear!! He's so cute- all are cute.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Easter my friend! These darling lovies will bring smiles and adoration from all that cuddle them. What a brilliant idea! As I told you recently, you are not only a very creative person but obviously you love your customers as well - offering both sets for this low price. I truly hope that everyone that has wee ones will take advantage of this lovely group(s) of toys. They are a delightful Easter gift to all of us. Many hugs xo wendy


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are really sweet. Your designs are so good.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Really sweet! Very clever of you.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

They are great! Very sweet and perfect for little hands. Thanks!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

How sweet!!


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have the pattern yet please.I would love set 1 xx


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Exactly what I thought. I sent a PM to Lorraine and that's actually what she suggested. I got a really fast reply which was very helpful.Hope all is well with you and yours. Annie


 :sm24:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in love with your Teddy!


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

johannecw said:


> Love them all! Will put them on my "knit someday" list! I need more knitting time!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

OH THERE SO CUTE I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN IF YOU HAVE ONE TO, I HAVE A G/GRAND DUE IN SEPTEMBER ,,SO EASY FOR THE LITTLE ONES TO HOLD


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Those are adorable - what a great idea you had! I have never liked the sight of a child dragging a blanket around - these are wonderful!

I just checked your shop on Ravelry - I will be buying quite a few of your patterns. You are such a talented designer!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love the expressions, especially the brown bear who appears to be thinking.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

They are all wonderful.....very professionally done.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Wonderful ideas. They all look great.


----------



## lin7353 (Sep 29, 2016)

Love these


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Charming! Can you share the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-pistorio


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Those are so cute. You are so talented


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are just the cutest things!!! They make me want to practice using dpns! I've only used them on hats when he decreases get too small for circulars. I do my socks on 2 circulars. Would that work for these?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are just darling! I must make some.


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

I love these little creations! Would you be willing to sell the pattern? I would love to purchase it as I am expecting my second grandson in early July ....


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh no i've added more to my to do list lnl 

You really shnuld put a book (or books) with all your beautiful patterns, they would sell like hot cakes )


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Constance BS said:


> I love these little creations! Would you be willing to sell the pattern? I would love to purchase it as I am expecting my second grandson in early July ....


Their is a link on page 2 or 3 to thd ravelry site with all the cute patterns.....sorry i'm on my mobile and don't know how to post a link 
:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very cute. I am in awe of anyone who can just design something like that.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantastic design work, love them all!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

I have my grand-daughter today because she is sick. I showed her your little animals and she wants one of each


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Any of those would be perfect for the 2 year old girl next door. Can you share the pattern.
Thanks


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Just adorable!!!!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are all so cute. I need to make some. You do beautiful work


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are way too cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> Those are just the cutest things!!! They make me want to practice using dpns! I've only used them on hats when he decreases get too small for circulars. I do my socks on 2 circulars. Would that work for these?


Thanks! I would think 2 circs should work fine for these loveys!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh no i've added more to my to do list lnl
> 
> You really shnuld put a book (or books) with all your beautiful patterns, they would sell like hot cakes )


I have been asked many times to put them into a book. But not sure I want to go down that long road.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I so appreciate your lovely comments! Thank you!! :sm02:


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

What can I say, but sweet, adorable, lovely. The cutest things ever.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

They're so cute and beautiful....I love them all.


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

I would love to do these for charity ...do you have a pattern? sounds like much more fun than blankets!


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

I found your patterns on Revelry and bought them! looking forward to making them! Thank you!


----------



## smjknits59 (Jun 1, 2016)

I just bought Set #1. I can't wait to start one!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Just far too cute! I love the idea of knitting in the round, and little sewing up. You have a knack for innocent looks and expressions.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Thanks! I would think 2 circs should work fine for these loveys!


Thank you! As soon as I can get Craftsy or Ravelry o work on my iPad I will order them. Ravlery woks about once a day. I'll try off and on this evening!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kkaden (Mar 31, 2017)

I went to your store on Craftsy and browsed around a bit. So many wonderful things! I just purchased your Little Loveys Set 1 because I fell in love with all the critters, especially the bunny. Thought I'd try my hand at it as soon as I finish my PIP's. I know I'll definitely be back!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

They are just the cutest!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

NannyChrispy said:


> I found your patterns on Revelry and bought them! looking forward to making them! Thank you!


Oh, thank YOU! 
Enjoy the patterns! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

smjknits59 said:


> I just bought Set #1. I can't wait to start one!


Thanks so much! Enjoy the pattern! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Just far too cute! I love the idea of knitting in the round, and little sewing up. You have a knack for innocent looks and expressions.


Thanks! My goal is always to capture the innocent looks and expressions of little children, so they will see themselves in their toys, making their toys special to them. I'm glad that is coming through. :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kkaden said:


> I went to your store on Craftsy and browsed around a bit. So many wonderful things! I just purchased your Little Loveys Set 1 because I fell in love with all the critters, especially the bunny. Thought I'd try my hand at it as soon as I finish my PIP's. I know I'll definitely be back!


Aw, thanks so much for your kind words and your purchase!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are so cute


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Five of the people I work with are expecting their first babies and these would make lovely simple gifts. 

It looks like there might be a lot of purling though, is there? I love knitting in the round because there usually isn't so much purling and I hold my yarn in the left hand which makes purling more difficult. (can't seem to change my knitting style and it works very well for plain knitting.)


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Ravlery finally worked! I ordered both sets! Of course, now the printer is out of ink!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

sarahknitter said:


> Five of the people I work with are expecting their first babies and these would make lovely simple gifts.
> 
> It looks like there might be a lot of purling though, is there? I love knitting in the round because there usually isn't so much purling and I hold my yarn in the left hand which makes purling more difficult. (can't seem to change my knitting style and it works very well for plain knitting.)


I am finishing up my first dolly. My next one will have a stocking knit middle with only a few rows of garter stitch before the hands and feet. I also dislike to purl but this pattern is cute that purling was worth it.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

jinx said:


> I am finishing up my first dolly. My next one will have a stocking knit middle with only a few rows of garter stitch before the hands and feet. I also dislike to purl but this pattern is cute that purling was worth it.


Thanks, that is a great idea! And maybe I would try it with the purling as it really is adorable.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

sarahknitter said:


> Five of the people I work with are expecting their first babies and these would make lovely simple gifts.
> 
> It looks like there might be a lot of purling though, is there? I love knitting in the round because there usually isn't so much purling and I hold my yarn in the left hand which makes purling more difficult. (can't seem to change my knitting style and it works very well for plain knitting.)


I chose to design the body using garter stitch, because, since the body is not stuffed, the garter stitch provides a cushy feel to it. In order to get garter stitch when knitting in the round, every other round would be need to be purled. Since these are small projects, the amount of purling is limited.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jinx said:


> I am finishing up my first dolly. My next one will have a stocking knit middle with only a few rows of garter stitch before the hands and feet. I also dislike to purl but this pattern is cute that purling was worth it.


It's fun to experiment...Using all knitting instead of garter stitch for the body may result in a longer length to the project.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> Ravlery finally worked! I ordered both sets! Of course, now the printer is out of ink!


Thank you! Hope your printer will soon be up and running. :sm02:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Lorraine is there a formula for placing the eyes and ears? I too would like to know this my family's favorite teasing comes from my eyes not being even...you can respond in pm if you like but I know many others have this same question that has to have some kind of "trick or formula" and I would love to know it my critters would be much better with this knowledge 
Thank you 
Tonda "Tonya" Stewart


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

I love these- bought the patterns. My toys seem to turn out too soft, as I am a "loose" knitter. would it be good to reduce the size of the needle to make it more sturdy? how much smaller of a needle would I use?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

tonyastewart said:


> Lorraine is there a formula for placing the eyes and ears? I too would like to know this my family's favorite teasing comes from my eyes not being even...you can respond in pm if you like but I know many others have this same question that has to have some kind of "trick or formula" and I would love to know it my critters would be much better with this knowledge
> Thank you
> Tonda "Tonya" Stewart


Tonya, I'm not really aware of a formula, but in the directions, the removable markers to indicate eye placement, that I have you place on specific stitches as you knit the face, should initially help with where to place the eyes. The photo tutorial of the eyes being placed in should also help in getting them in where they belong.

But I guess the best way to make sure that the eyes are even is to place them both in "temporarily"...
First, be sure that you've stuffed the face evenly, so the eyes don't appear off, even though they may actually be even, stitch-wise. 
Next, place the eyes where and how indicated, but don't pull up on the yarn tails inside the bottom of the head and secure just yet. Make sure both eyes look even, before pulling up to accentuate the cheeks. 
Then, pull up each side, a little at a time, keeping them both even. When you're happy with the cheeks and the eyes look even, tie them off inside the bottom of the head, as indicated.

To make the ears even, pin them the distance apart indicated in the directions, on each side of the head. If they look crooked, poke a thin knitting needle from one side of the head through the other side, so it looks straight across. (It's OK, I understand it doesn't hurt them!) Move the ears to the knitting needle and pin again till they look even on the head. Measure the distance from each ear to the eyes making sure the measurements are equal. Mostly though, it's a visual evenness. If it appears even, go with it. When you're happy with their position, then stitch them down.

Keeping eyes and ears temporary until you're happy with their placements would be my best advice for any of my patterns or for any other pattern, especially if they don't include eye placements or ear distance measurements in their directions, as I generally do. 
Also, I like to think that animals are like people in that many of us have "uneven" parts that only add to our charm! :sm17:

I hope this is helpful to you, Tonya.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

NannyChrispy said:


> I love these- bought the patterns. My toys seem to turn out too soft, as I am a "loose" knitter. would it be good to reduce the size of the needle to make it more sturdy? how much smaller of a needle would I use?


Thank you, NannyChrispy!

The goal in knitting animals, is to create a fabric that is tight enough to prevent the stuffing from showing through. For most of my animal parts, I instruct the knitter to stuff "firmly". This doesn't mean "overstuffed". I usually include an approximate resulting desired measurement to stuff to. When stuffed, the stitches should appear normal...not stretched or out of shape.

You stated that your toys turn out too soft. What happens if you stuff them more firmly? Does the stuffing then show through the stitches? 
If you are a "loose" knitter, I have a few suggestions:
1. You could try wrapping the working yarn around a finger, (a second time, if you already do that), to tighten the tension on the yarn while knitting. This should produce a tighter fabric.
2. If you're not comfortable doing #1, reducing the size needle, as you suggested, would also work. Try just dropping one size first, and go from there. 
3. Also, sometimes the yarn choice produces softer fabrics. Try a firmer yarn choice...perhaps Red Heart Super Saver yarn or one with a firmer feel.

I hope this is helpful to you and you enjoy the patterns.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Kudos to you Lorraine! They are absolutely beautiful!
Edie.. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

edithann said:


> Kudos to you Lorraine! They are absolutely beautiful!
> Edie.. :sm11: :sm24:


Thanks so much, Edie! :sm02:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Very Helpful indeed actually that and I did some homework with guidance of other group members and came up with a pdf and doc file that shows in pics what you just explained I use safety eyes on what I make and make things for children 3 and up I use the extra precaution of hot-gluing the eye backs on so they can't "wiggle" off in my teens and twenties my embroidery was neat now not so much and I would embarrass myself badly if I tried to embroider the features now!
Thank you again Lorraine!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tonya, I had to smile when I read what you said about gluing the safety eyes on the inside...
I, too, glue them inside as an added precaution. I've had some older animals where the eye fell out because the plastic washer inside cracked, releasing the eye. The only reason I could figure is that maybe the plastic dries out over time and cracks. I prefer metal washers, but some only come with plastic ones.

Actually, the safety eyes are easier to make sure they are straight, by poking them in without the washer first, you can see if you have to move them a little...just don't secure the washer until you're sure. When the washer is secured tightly, they are practically impossible to remove...without bending the washer until it cracks! :sm16:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

how well I know that lesson...we live we love we learn and live again if we are very lucky as long as I can learn I am doing ok! I do it for liability reasons as I make them and sell them...I also add a disclaimer not for children under 3. I also don't use regular glue sticks I use gorilla glue sticks they are pliable but durable I don't think I can be anymore cautious than that


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

tonyastewart said:


> how well I know that lesson...we live we love we learn and live again if we are very lucky as long as I can learn I am doing ok! I do it for liability reasons as I make them and sell them...I also add a disclaimer not for children under 3. I also don't use regular glue sticks I use gorilla glue sticks they are pliable but durable I don't think I can be anymore cautious than that


You are very wise to take the added precaution. The glue I use is Gorilla glue, too! I try to use the toughest stuff around! Much success to you with your sales! ????


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are all so adorable.


----------

